# Problème de synchro



## Hagakure (2 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,
En synchronisant mon iPod Classic aujourd'hui, j'ai eu un message d'erreur (Erreur inconnue s'est produite - 50).
J'ai donc restaurer l'iPod...
No problemo sauf pour les photos avec le logiciel iPhoto qui ne veulent plus se synchroniser : à chaque fois le message "Erreur inconnue - 50"...

Merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## Hagakure (5 Août 2009)

Personne pour m'aider.....
Je suis sous Mac OS 10.4.11 et iTunes 8.2.1...


----------



## pickwick (5 Août 2009)

As tu tenté une réinitialisation de l'ipod ?


----------



## Hagakure (5 Août 2009)

Oui.
Réinitialisation et restauration...


----------



## pickwick (5 Août 2009)

La solution est ici :
- Retirez le Shuffle du socle 
- Cliquez sur Démarrer, puis Bouton droit sur "Poste de Travail" et prenez "Gérer" puis double-cliquez sur "Services et applications", puis double-cliquez sur "Services" 
-Localisez "Ipod Service", double-cliquez dessus, et cliquez sur le gros bouton "Arrêter" (Statut de Service  
-Rebranchez votre ipod, sur le socle. 
-Sous Windows, effacez l'intégralité de son contenu. Ou alors faites un bouton droit sur l'icone du "disque" puis formattez. 
-Lancez iTunes 
-Ce dernier va détecter l'ipod et va vous demander son nom, avec une case en dessous "Remplir automatiquement" 
-Laissez cette case validée ! 
-Pendant que l'ipod se remplit (il convient d'avoir des morceaux dans la bibliothèque iTunes) allez dans longlet "Réglages" de l'ipod, sous iTunes 
-Cochez la case "activez l'utilisation comme disque dur" 
-Cliquez sur appliquer pour valider cette option ! 

Vous pouvez maintenant éjecter votre ipod (ne le retirez pas du socle, cliquez sur le bouton approprié sous itunes !) et voilà, tout fonctionnera à merveille !

Trouvé ici  : http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13835


----------



## Hagakure (9 Août 2009)

Merci mais ça marche pas...:hein:

Ces manips sont à faire sous Windows (j'ai un Mac) et avec iPod Shuffle (j'ai un iPod Classic) :



pickwick a dit:


> La solution est ici :
> - Retirez le Shuffle du socle
> - Cliquez sur Démarrer, puis Bouton droit sur "Poste de Travail" et prenez "Gérer" puis double-cliquez sur "Services et applications", puis double-cliquez sur "Services"
> -Localisez "Ipod Service", double-cliquez dessus, et cliquez sur le gros bouton "Arrêter" (Statut de Service
> ...



Si quelqu'un connaît la solution avec un Mac....


----------



## Hagakure (17 Août 2009)

Bon, toujours cette "Erreur inconnue - 50" quand je synchronise l'iPod...
Je pensais utiliser l'Utilitaire de disques pour effecer et reformater l'iPod en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) : est-ce une erreur ? iTunes le reconnaîtra-t'il pour réinstaller le logiciel de l'iPod ?

J'attends vos avis éclairés avant de faire une bêtise...:rose:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> En synchronisant mon iPod Classic aujourd'hui, j'ai eu un message d'erreur (Erreur inconnue s'est produite - 50).
> J'ai donc restaurer l'iPod...
> No problemo sauf pour les photos avec le logiciel iPhoto qui ne veulent plus se synchroniser : à chaque fois le message "Erreur inconnue - 50"...
> ...



Au lien d'iPhoto, si tu passes par Aperçu, ça ne marche pas??


----------



## Hagakure (18 Août 2009)

Pas possible de passer par Aperçu...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> Pas possible de passer par Aperçu...



Tu as bien fait la manip' ?
Une fois iPhone connecté à iTunes, tu lances Aperçu. Tu déroules le menu fichier, et cliques sur "Importer une image", et normalement ça bascule automatiquement sur les photos iPhone...
Et tu importes cedont tu as envie.


----------



## Hagakure (20 Août 2009)

Impossible car Aperçu ou "Importer photo" sont grisés...



Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as bien fait la manip' ?
> Une fois iPhone connecté à iTunes, tu lances Aperçu. Tu déroules le menu fichier, et cliques sur "Importer une image", et normalement ça bascule automatiquement sur les photos iPhone...
> Et tu importes cedont tu as envie.



De plus, c'est un iPod classic et non un iPhone...


----------



## Ibiscus (6 Septembre 2009)

Hagakure : j'ai le même problème avec un iPod Touch. Chez moi j'ai identifié le problème mais je n'ai pas la solution pour le résoudre.
J'ai plusieurs iPhoto Library. C'est la dernière Library utilisé qui reste active.
J'ai changé d'ordinateur, lorsque j'ai rebranché l'iPod Touch, iTunes a fait une synchronisation alors que la Library d'iPhoto dernièrement ouverte n'était pas la bonne. Maintenant impossible de lui dire que je veux une synchronisation avec l'autre Library.

Plus fort, lorsque j'ouvre la iPhoto Library qui n'a pas servi à synchroniser l'iPod et que je la ferme. La syncrho échoue avec un message d'erreur (-50) pour cause inconnu.

Ton problème resemble au mien, as-tu plusieurs iPhoto Library ?

As-tu trouvé une solution ?

Au fait s'il n'y a pas d'album dans la Library de synchro, l'option correspondante reste en grisé.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Avez vous accordé les autorisations à tous les comptes si plusieurs compte il y a?
Je vais suggérer de réparer/vérifier vos autorisations.

De toutes manières ça fera pas de mal.


----------



## Ibiscus (6 Septembre 2009)

Merci Macuserman de ta réponse
Il n'y a qu'un compte dans mon cas.
J'ai vérifié comme tu me l'as suggéré les autorisations, mais sans résultat.

J'ai essayé de passer la synchro en manuel, mais rien à faire je n'arrive pas à bouger de la library iPhoto qui reste accroché à la Library que je ne souhaite  pas utiliser.
Il y a surement un fichier du genre préférence qui garde l'info quelque part.

J'ai trouvé à 2 endroits des "iPod Photo cache" que j'ai mis à la poubelle sans obtenir de résultats.

Question : peut-on déclarer que ce n'est plus cet ordinateur qui gère mon iPod Touch, et le déclarer à nouveau, après déconnection de l'iPod, dans la minute qui suit sans dommage ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Tu as des choses sauvegardées sur ton iPod Touch qui ne sont pas sur le Mac?!


----------



## Ibiscus (6 Septembre 2009)

Non pas d'autres choses.

Parfois j'ai l'impression que je suis le seul à utiliser un iPod et d'avoir plusieurs librairies iPhoto


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Restaure et configure ton iPod comme nouvel iPod.


----------



## Ibiscus (7 Septembre 2009)

Merci Macuserman, mais j'ai trouvé le fautif et une solution provisoire, la vrais doit venir d'Apple car c'est un beau bug de chez eux.

1) je confirme que pour synchroniser les photos il faut avoir ouvert dans iPhoto la bonne Iphoto Library si on en a plusieurs, mais là ou je faisais erreur c'était de croire que je ne pouvais plus aller ensuite sur la library de mon choix, je pouvais le faire mais à condition que le fichier servant de référence ne soit pas "vérolé !!

2) Car le fautif est un fichier lié à iPhoto Library qui se nome "AlbumData.xml" ! Depuis la mise à jour 8.1 de iPhoto se dernier fait des caprices. Pour vérifier ce fichier il faut d'abord le trouver : il est dans le paquet iPhoto Library (Utilisateur/Images). Pour ouvrir le paquet faire Click Droit/Ouvrir le paquet.
Pour l'inspecter faire de nouveau Click Droit/ Choisir ouvrir avec... Safari (?!) bizarre pour un XML. Si Safari ne dit rien, c'est tout bon, autrement vous avez un message d'erreur du genre :

This page contains the following errors:
error on line 27698 at column 99: xmlParseEntityRef: no name
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.

Descendez à la fin de la page pour voir de quoi il s'agit ; cela va vous servir par la suite.

Pour résumer si AlbumData.xml est vérolé, vous aurez l'erreur inconnu -50, avec la iPhoto Library que vous utiliser.

3) Bon j'ai trouvé de l'aide sur le site d'Apple à l'adresse :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10025866&#10025866

En attendant qu'Apple rectifie le tire de la version  8.1 de iPhoto, il vous faut vous ouvrir la photothèque posant problème et rechercher les noms avec des "*&*", y compris et surtout dans les musiques de diaporama, c'était le cas de l'erreur donnée plus haut en exemple pour moi : le nom de la musique était "King of Bloke *&* Bird".

En résumé j'ai résolu mon problème (et je vais pouvoir mieux dormir), mais il reste à Apple à corriger l'origine de ce gros bug 
Ah, j'oubliais cela affecte aussi la synchro des Apple TV.


----------



## Amauryj (7 Septembre 2009)

Alors là bravo Ibiscus ! et merci. 
Je commençais à y perdre le peu de latin qui me reste ... J'ai le même symptôme que celui que tu décris lors de lq synchro de mon ipod touch. Mais en plus, je venais d'installer le plug-in "cooliris" dans Safari ce week-end mais impossible de diffuser sur un mur d'images ma bibliothèque iphoto. 

Et ce soir, miracle ! avec tes indications, ma base iphoto réapparaît dans la synchro d'itunes et aussi dans cooliris. Et tout cela à cause d'un malheureux '&' dans l'interprète d'une musique utilisée dans un de mes diaporamas. 

merci !!


----------



## Ibiscus (8 Septembre 2009)

De rien, je suis content que d'avoir écrit ce que j'avais fait ait pu t'être utile 

Par contre si une pointure en informatique pouvait nous expliquez cette fonction cachée de Safari de pouvoir contrôler les fichier .xml cela nous servirait à tous.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas très compliqué&#8230;

Firefox aussi peut le faire. C'est juste une aptitude de Safari à pouvoir examiner les fichiers .xml
C'est tout! 
Safari les traite comme si c'était du HTML!


----------



## Ibiscus (9 Septembre 2009)

Ok, mais xml utilise (ou sait lire) les caractères codés UTF-8, de plus le caractère "&" figure déjà sur le code ASCI. Quel est à ton avis le problème détecté par Safari ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

L'erreur est à mon avis l'abscence d'un caractère numérique dans le fichier.
iPhoto n'apprécie tout simplement pas le "non-numérique" dans ses noms de fichiers.

L'erreur est celle ci, donc lorsque Safari va inspecter le fichier et qu'elle va y trouver ce "&" par exemple, qui n'est pas un caractère numérique, Safari va le signaler! 

Et ça entrave le bon fonctionnement de la base de données, donc du soft.


----------



## Ibiscus (9 Septembre 2009)

Comprends pas ta réponse 

Les ordinateurs ne traitent pas les lettres. Les lettres sont codées numériquement suivant plusieurs codes (ASCI, UTF-8, etc.) puis à la fin transformées en 0 et 1 que seul le processeur sait traiter.

Tu veux, peut-être, dire que le programme s'attend à trouver un code correspondant à un code d'un chiffre ? Mais je comprends toujours pas car "&" a bien un code du domaine des lettres. De toutes le manière, je remplace "&" par "et" et il n'y a plus d'erreur !


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Bah voilà&#8230;! 
Disons que & est un sale caractère&#8230;


----------



## Hagakure (9 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous,
Je relance ce topic (désolé !) car j'ai toujours des soucis de synchro pour les photos sur mon iPod Classic : je ne peux plus choisir des albums d'iPhoto et je dois toutes les mettre sur mon iPod ou aucune !

J'ai maintenant un message "d'erreur 1139"...



Ibiscus a dit:


> le fautif est un fichier lié à iPhoto Library qui se nome "AlbumData.xml" ! Depuis la mise à jour 8.1 de iPhoto se dernier fait des caprices. Pour vérifier ce fichier il faut d'abord le trouver : il est dans le paquet iPhoto Library (Utilisateur/Images). Pour ouvrir le paquet faire Click Droit/Ouvrir le paquet.
> Pour l'inspecter faire de nouveau Click Droit/ Choisir ouvrir avec... Safari (?!) bizarre pour un XML. Si Safari ne dit rien, c'est tout bon, autrement vous avez un message d'erreur du genre :
> 
> This page contains the following errors:
> ...



J'ai suivi les indications ci-dessus en supprimant le caractère "&" de la photothèque...
J'ai ouvert "Album data" avec Safari et j'obtiens un message d'erreur : "error on line 9012 at column 79466: Opening and ending tag mismatch: string line 0 and dict"...
Je ne sais pas comment on peut repérer cette ligne et colonne !!!

Bref... C'est pas super grave mais agaçant !!!:mouais:
Si vous avez une solution !...

Merci


----------

